# NREMT QC: Incomplete Application - HELP!?!?!



## Heather N Ray (Sep 10, 2016)

I've completed my state application and was approved months ago.. I applied on the NREMT site for the written / cbt a month ago today and they still haven't approved me.. I had some misdemeanor charges and have submitted all of the documentation I can get my hands on, but it still says NREMT QC: Incomplete Application!! I just don't understand! I've tried to fill the application out again and it only lets me get thru a couple of questions and tells me to email NREMT.. Well,  I've emailed them and called them to no avail.. no one has an answer for me.. I'm beginning to get discouraged and feeling like I may have completed this whole class for nothing .. does anyone know how long it takes them to review it or why it doesn't say my application has been submitted? I've done everything and it still says incomplete!


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 11, 2016)

We won't have an answer for you. You just have to work with the NREMT people and get it straightened out with them.


----------



## Never2Old (Sep 11, 2016)

I agree with luke_31 regarding contacting the source (NREMT) regarding your issue. But keep in mind that your instructor from your affiliated Training Institute, or where ever you took the class, has to authorize the CBT once you submit your application in order for the process to be completed. Perhaps this is the hold up.


----------



## Heather N Ray (Sep 11, 2016)

PA EMT said:


> I agree with luke_31 regarding contacting the source (NREMT) regarding your issue. But keep in mind that your instructor from your affiliated Training Institute, or where ever you took the class, has to authorize the CBT once you submit your application in order for the process to be completed. Perhaps this is the hold up.


Ahh, I see.. I kept asking him what the hold up was but he didn't know, so I asked was there anything he needed to do for it to go thru but he didn't say anything about that.. Thanks!


----------



## Colt45 (Sep 12, 2016)

Plus from what I've heard it could take Six weeks to reviee your charges. On the dash it should say if your instructor has sent his course completion to test through. If all that's good to go your waiting on the legal department to pass you through the rest. Good luck.


----------



## Heather N Ray (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep, now all I'm waiting on is them to review me.. My instructor cleared me and I passed practicals today on the first try  thanks guys! Oh, and NREMT says that the documentation I submitted is has been submitted even though it doesn't say so on the site.. hopefully it'll go thru soon and I can get the written behind me!


----------



## Sleepnheat (Oct 9, 2016)

Mine took 5 weeks for approval. NREMT legal department states 30-45 days for review. Good luck!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountrysplinter (Nov 8, 2016)

Sleepnheat said:


> Mine took 5 weeks for approval. NREMT legal department states 30-45 days for review. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk



If I may ask @Sleepnheat what was your situation that you had to wait for approval? I am in a similar situation, except I selected yes in error to the criminal conviction question. Just interested in your experience. Thanks


----------



## Sleepnheat (Nov 8, 2016)

They may just have to complete a criminal background check because of the 'yes'. Mine was from a 15 yr old DUI when I was 19. I was eventually approved after submitting court docs. Good luck!!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountrysplinter (Nov 8, 2016)

thanks man, 
same here, except not a DUI. I guess now I play the waiting game.
appreciate it


----------



## Hesteje (Nov 9, 2016)

They took 31 days to approve me.


----------



## EMT707 (Dec 18, 2016)

For what it's worth, I had two misdemeanor charges dismissed/expunged via 1203.4 in California. I used an attorney and paid $1500. But it was well worth it when it came to the NREMT and California State certification. I had no issues what so ever. I can also legally say I've never been convicted of a crime on all private company applications I apply to. If you've 'paid your debt to society' there is no reason to continue to do so. Do yourself a favor and research your states  dismissal standards.


----------



## Jayher1982 (May 17, 2017)

Sleepnheat said:


> Mine took 5 weeks for approval. NREMT legal department states 30-45 days for review. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


Hey when legal approved you was it by mail or was your application just continued online?


----------



## Jayher1982 (May 17, 2017)

Hesteje said:


> They took 31 days to approve me.


Hey once you got approved did they send you a letter in the mail or something online?


----------



## Sleepnheat (May 17, 2017)

If I remember correctly, my status changed on the NREMT website to "Ready to Test". I don't recall receiving a letter, to be honest. But that doesn't mean anything, I would forget my head if it weren't attached! 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Jayher1982 (May 17, 2017)

Ok cool! Yeah been a month since I turned in my court documents. It was just a obstruction of street/Class B mis, over 10 years ago. Hope it gets the approval soon its a pain. Anyway thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Sleepnheat (May 17, 2017)

Yea, this stuff really follows you around! Good luck and let us know how everything goes!

Sent from my Alcatel_5056O using Tapatalk


----------

